# Frank help please!



## jxkim89 (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey Frank or anyone... can you guys help me ID this piranha. From what i can tell its a spillo but am i wrong?


























Thanks


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Werong form buddy and we need a better shot


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

yeah wrong forum, but i say its a S. Sanchezi


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

mmmm poor pic man mabey a irritan although i dont see any red mabey a rhom or wait there is a hint of red my best guess is that it is an irritan


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Please allow me to move you to Frank's layer of knowledge!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

need a closer pic.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Already discussed this fish via PM. Need a better photo.


----------

